# I got some Endler's Livebearers!



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

I added 9 male Endlers to my 20g. There's about 17g that will be for the endlers, my male betta, a mystery snail, and a nerite snail. The other 3g is for an ADF and another mystery snail. I've divided the tank because the ADF started nibbling on my betta's fins. Anyways, I seem to have successfully made holes large enough for the endlers, but small enough that my betta won't go through. 

They love dancing/displaying at each other. I'm interested to see how my male betta interacts with them when it's time to put him in the community tank again.

Endlers are so cute! Here are some photos of the boys! Names in my signature [= (Photos are blurry since they're so fast!)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Endlers are so cocky :lol: I had some with mollies, and the one little endler obsessed over Big Mama, the orange female balloon Molly. He'd follow her around, "flare" and all haha


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

Do you know if it's as bad with endlers if they eat too much? One of them found the stash of bloodworms I left for my ADF...

That one doesn't look bloated or anything. But there is a bigger endler that I didn't see get more food than others, but his belly is quite round. 

I've just been sprinkling crushed pellets or flakes. 4-5 pellets and about same weight if flakes.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well if one greedy one did snatch the ADF's food, you might see SBd/bloat! If you wanted to, fast for a day and see if that helps him pass it! :lol:


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

I do see them constantly picking at the plants for a bit more food...they probably have zero chance of starvation. I might just have to feed every other day so they don't get fat q=

Feeding one fish is so easy. Feeding a group takes work!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Especially when in that group there is one greedy fish... :lol:


----------

